# Civic Matters > Suburban & Other OK Communities > Midwest City/Del City >  Hibachi

## goodfriday

I saw a hibachi restaurant on air depot. Its a brand new building and I was wondering if anybody knew anything about it?

----------


## Roger S

> I saw a hibachi restaurant on air depot. It’s a brand new building and I was wondering if anybody knew anything about it?


I know it's going to be a buffet.

----------


## Dafonso7

I knew it what I suspect that what I thought was a Tropical Smoothie but not next so now at S. Air Depot Blvd and W. Fairchild Dr. It's already open was last 2 weeks ago.

----------


## Just Retired

I started a thread about this in December.  I got  no response.

----------


## goodfriday

> I started a thread about this in December.  I got  no response.


Will have two Hibachi restaurants in Midwest city. The one that Im referring to here and the other one by the new Warren Theater

----------


## Dafonso7

when will be open coming soon?

----------


## Just Retired

> when will be open coming soon?


It has been open about two weeks now.

----------


## Dafonso7

We went there third times it is very good meals and lots of buffets like as seafood and sushi and etc.

----------


## Dafonso7

It's that true still closed for sure and I saw a few weeks ago the post said for Leases? Does anyone know about it???

----------

